# 75g tank stand and canopy build



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

im building a 75g with aquaterra canyon rock background, oak stand, canopy and probably 
a 20g sump. im not sure on the sump yet but i will build the stand so that future sump can
fit in it. hence, the reason stand has off centre frame.

well i started working on the frame this weekend.
this is halfway done, all 4 corners will need reinforcements and
will be all leveled before tightening all the screws.
this is how it looks right now.









i also added a pic of the front skin. 1 of the door is 1.5" wider because 
the seller sold the other one. but they were $10 each for brand new oak doors,
so i couldnt complain and i can still manage to make it work. i hope. 
i am using a 4x8' 1/2" oak veneer for the stand and canopy. i was able to utilize almost
every inches of the oak sheet for this project. i still needed to buy plywood for the stand top and bottom cover. heres what it would look like once complete, i havent decided on the stain yet. i will probably go with a dark stain to match kitchen and living room furnitures.









here a pic of the 75g with the aquaterra bg. 









hmmm, photos didnt upload!


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

nice background, one of the best manufactured backgrounds I have seen.


----------



## daowner (May 4, 2009)

nice looking good

have to agree with you there they are some nice looking background and they have a lot of different ones.

cant wait to see more


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

I guess you are going to add some more boards to the stand? Right now it depends on the screws taking lateral load, which is not a good thing to do in wood. Either lag bolts or, better, carriage bolts will sustain a load, or you can add more boards.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

you guys can view the pictures?
thats odd, because i cant view them on my computer and i thought the pics wasnt loading.

i finisht the frame today and will be putting the skin in the next 2 days.
then i will work on the canopy and trimmings for both.


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

I just copied the link and pasted to my URL to see them...


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

Can't see them either, just pasted minus the and went to Flicker. I think you might have had another URL to pick from that would have downloaded OK.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

ok. 
it looks like its being uploaded as url instead of jpeg on my flickr account.
i'll see if i can fix it tonight.
i finished the frame and started putting the sides. i also beefed up the bottom of the
frame. i started cutting the odd pcs for the canopy and i will start gluing tonight.


----------



## Acorn27 (Sep 1, 2009)

Please keep taking/posting pics. I like what you have so far and I'm anxious to see what you do for the canopy, I need to build a canopy too. opcorn:


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

pic test!









ok, pics are ok now.
will load more.
these are the pics that should've been on the 1st post.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

this is what i did this morning.
i only have about 1.5hr to work on it each day, so progress is fairly slow.
last pic is a shot of the canopy upside down. 
it will have to lids on the top instead of 3 doors i wanted on the front.

i used a 1/2" 4x8' oak sheet for the skin and canopy. i was able to utilize almost every inch of this sheet for the 49.5x32x19" stand and 49.5x6.5x19.5 canopy.
i also used 1/2" ply for the bottom, top pc for the stand and for the rear of the canopy.









a 24" sump will be sitting where the 2 inner studs are located just in case i do use a 20g sump.
























enjoy.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

heres some update.
finished cutting the front skin for the door openings and 
fininished the main parts for the canopy.
i just bought some moulding and will start working on it tomorrow.
trims cost more than the 4x8 oak sheet. but it should be well worth it once complete.


----------



## john73738 (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks good, Like the idea of the off center bracing, I am building a stand and sump myself, and will have to borrow your idea so as to be able to remove my sump if needed.

Bear :thumb:


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

no problem, take whatever ideas you can use.
thats what this forum is for.

here are some more recent pics. the canopy and stand are almost 
done. all i have to do is sand the joints and stain them. 
after that, its plumbing and the 20gl sump.
its only currently being lit with an 18" floralglo but the 
light from the 125gl is being reflected and its making it a bit blue.


























well, what do you guys think so far?


----------



## bertolli (Aug 18, 2009)

i like
bg is very sexy what fish are going in there?


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

not sure on the stock yet.
im taking my time with that, plus tank is not ready yet.
i still need the top frame, build 2 pvc overflow and 20g sump.


----------



## mightyevil (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks great but I think that the background would of looked better upright instead of upside down because you can kinda tell. Maybe once you put other decorations in there it will look even better.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

well most people, if not all that has this background are putting in
the right side up. so i thought i will put it upside down.
it looks so much better and more dramatic like this.

heres the poll link.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... viewresult


----------



## watchndsky (Jul 6, 2009)

very nice and the background looks fantastic.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

wow. i cant believe its been almost 4 months since i did some work on this project.
my 30g sump recently leaked so i made a new 40g with a growout and thats almost complete.

anyways, i couldnt stain due to the weather (winter, i mean) so i stopped working on it until today. cant stain it until i can bring it outside anyways so i figure i'll wait till spring or summer.

i just finished all the plumbing, siliconed the background and top frame.
i will be painting the spraybar black and the 2 nozzles.
heres some update.









heres the drains with a diy pvc bulkhead.


----------



## edemirci1 (Mar 15, 2010)

good work.


----------



## Scorpio (Sep 27, 2003)

opcorn:


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

well, i finally had some help and was able to move the stand in the garage so i can 
stain it. 
im pleased with the result since it was my first staining project.

heres some pic. its done with minwax red mahagony.
i will post more pics once the tanganyikas are in there.









i installed handles on the canopy for easy removal during water change.








painted the 2 nozzles black and top spraybar to blend them with the black 3m quarts substrate.

heres a basic sump.


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

whow.. amazing background~! :drooling:


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

nice work man keep it up what you plan on stockign it with?


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

i already have the guys that are going in this tank growing out in a tank.
they are all in the 1.5" length.

15 cyprichromis utinta
4 julidichromis gombe (looking for a pair)
3 paracyprichromis nigrippinis
3 comps gold
7 brevis kitumba (waiting on these from the lfs).


----------



## aa7jc (Jun 1, 2010)

Truly an AWESOME tank project :thumb:

I am just starting back into the hobby after 20+ years..
I am very interested in doing a project exactly like yours.
Definately want to see more pics and info when available.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice. My 75gal is OLD...makes me want to spiffy it up a bit. Again, nice work sir!

3x 55gal mbuna(WC Afra Hai Reef, WC Ps. Saulosi, WC Lab. Feullebourni "Katale", Mbambas
75gal F1 Ikola Kaiser x9, one Front, F1 Mpanga Red Trewavassae, F1 Chailosi
40tall male show tank
3x 10gal fry grow-out (25 Katale)(24 Afra)(quarrantine)
2x 5gal for the daughters 2xGoldfish 
30gal show Tropheops Red Fin colony


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

opcorn: M


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

couldnt wait on the brevis kitumba and tank is lacking some colors.
so i added 5 multies instead.
not sure how they will do in this tank though once the comps start to put on size.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

final update.
15 cyps utinta, 4 julis gombe, 2 alto comps, 5 multies, 3 paracyps niggripinis and 2 cypho mpimbwes im growing to join the 125g.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice want to build me one?


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

make it 2!!


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

thanks i'll build 2 but you guys have to come down to CANADA to pick them up.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

Where in canada? I'd make the trip! :lol: :thumb:

Fantstic job! I'm getting alot of inspiration for my own tank/stand setup I'm working on.


----------



## mel_cp6 (Feb 3, 2009)

im very pleased with it so far.
however, im not feeling the black sand.
the fronts looks awesome in it but the rest of the fish im not so sure.

i may put the black sand in the 125 where the fronts breeding colonies are
and put white in this one.


----------



## mark P (Jun 14, 2010)

Look great m8. 8)


----------

